# Theatrical Contacts



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Does anyone know if FE or anyone else trust worthy is selling contacts?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I know that Jeff was selling contacts last year, but I don't know about this year.

I'd send him a pm and he'll be sure to help you out!


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

I am a HUGE fan of 9mmsfx.com. They have some really nice effects (check out the double iris) and even have the mirrored "shine job" eyes from Pitch Black and chronicals of Riddick

I got my Caimens from them. They are full scleras with a really pretty paint job. I met a guy at Transworld who had bought a set but he said his were more green than yellow. Mine are more yellowish. It makes me want to have the green, too. But, I am going to get full blacks next. My lady got a set of the Beast lenses and they are very pretty.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Dont those hurt your eyes I heard that they can make your eyes infected


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Man, some of those look so real (like the virus ones) that I can hardly bare to look at them! Yikes! I was also surprised to see that they make them for people as blind as me! hehe I often wear regular contacts but never even considered that they would make specialty lenses for someone with such a strong perscription and a weird base curve like I have. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

The only time I have ever heard of an infection is if you don't wash hands properly, share contacts or otherwise contaminate them. I have worn my scleras for hours at a time and have no real issues. The only complaint is that because of their nature they do limit your peripheral vision a little so driving should be out. And sometimes reading text messages can be hard in some lighting...but chasing folks....not a problem.

BTW, the avatar I use is me in silicone make up and wearing my scleras....


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

If you are going to get contacts, the first thing you should do is go and get fitted. Yes, even if you do not need corrective lenses. Once you have your prescription, you can get lenses from places like those mentioned. Most problems arise from people who just buy lenses and do not get ones that fit your eyes. Non-fitting and not keeping them clean are typically what cause people to get infections or damage their eyes. Do it right or don't do it at all. If you do order them and the vendor does not ask you for your prescription information, then you should look for a different vendor.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you have one in your area, For Eyes Optical carries daily wear, prescription theatrical lenses (about $35 per lens).

http://www.foreyes.com/cl/productdetail.html?pid=6318


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks all for the help & info


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

The lenses I sell are the same lenses you've seen in underworld, quarantine, interview with a vampire...


----------

